# Apache24 disable caching



## lucas1 (Jan 19, 2022)

Good day.

When making changes to CSS-files on sites on Apaches24 pages not refreshing in browser.
Browsers firefox, chrome.
Modules headers, expires disabled.
What do you advise?


----------



## covacat (Jan 19, 2022)

if you dynamically generate the pages add file.css?t=file_last_modif_time
otherwise add file.css?ver=1.02
change it when you edit the file


----------



## lucas1 (Jan 19, 2022)

Thanks.,
but still not the same.
On self-written sites, the line you specified first worked in CSS-files, but then stopped. 
In addition, there are other sites on CMS, how it is not clear to them.
And at some point, for example, the pages began to be updated on CMS.

So probably you need to edit httpd.conf Apache24.
While using CTRL-F5 in browsers.


----------

